# French knot fixture



## charis (Feb 9, 2005)

I am inlaying two 3/4 in. feature strips in the perimeter of a hardwood floor (a procedure I have done many times in the past). The inlay weaves a knot at each room corner which looks like three equal squares attached corner to corner. The procedure I've used before called for extreme care in making these corners. Does anyone have advice for a jig or fixture I could tack to the floor to make these corners? I usually use a 1 in. guide with a 3/4 in. cutter. Thanks, charis.


----------

